# SOAP mit Java ohne HTTP Server möglich?



## Transmitter (1. Sep 2006)

Hi, habe mir das Java and SOAP Buch von O'Reilly gekauft und war schon nach den ersten paar Seiten leicht enttäuscht.

Der Autor schreibt nur von der Möglichkeit über HTTP bzw. einen Webserver per SOAP mit Clients zu kommunizieren.
Gibt es denn auch eine Alternative? Im Buch von OWASP steht nämlich es sollte funktionieren, aber nichts konkreteres.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit welche SOAP Anfragen von x-beliebigen Clients behandelt ohne dabei ein Webserver zu sein?

Danke schon mal.
Bye, Transmitter


----------



## AlArenal (1. Sep 2006)

Da SOAP auf HTTP aufbaut und HTTP ein Client-Server-Protokoll ist, muss es auch einen Server geben. Was der Server sonst noch ist, ist dabei ja peng. 

Du solltest nicht den Fehler machen und beim Begriff "Webserver" gleich an Strato und 1&1 denken. Schau dir die passenden Libs (sicher wird in den Büchern Axis erwähnt sein) mal an. Schau in die Online-Tutorials auf deren Seiten, dann wirst du ganz von selbst die Antwort auf deine eigentliche Frage finden.


----------



## Transmitter (5. Sep 2006)

Das hört sich ja soweit nicht schlecht an:
http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-soap-axis.htm

Aber sehe ich das richtig, dass ich dann immernoch tomcat benötige?

Laut http://wiki.apache.org/ws/SimpleAxisServer kann Axis zwar Anfragen direkt abfangen, aber das sollte in keiner Produktivumgebung umgesetzt werden.


----------



## AlArenal (5. Sep 2006)

Bin ich mir nicht sicher, da ich SOAP/Axis nicht einsetze, sondern lediglich XML-RPC und dafür brauch ich keinen Enterprise Kram. Gaz unsinnig ist es dennoch nicht, da es sich bei einem *Web*-Service ja um einen Server-Dienst handelt.

Soweit ich das ergoogle, gehts bei Axis2 auch mit Bordmitteln.


----------

